# Seminole yesterday afternoon hunt



## Bustinducks3 (Jan 8, 2012)

We killed 20 ducks, ruddys, cans,blue bills, ring necks, buffle heads. All of the ducks were in the flats. Went back to the same place this morning and our group only killed 3 but the ducks were not there like they were yesterday.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 8, 2012)

congrats, not something i would tell on the www about killin that many duck in a public place


----------



## nfriday68 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bustinducks3 whoever took you hunting is very thankful for your announcement.

If I were that person you'd be out for future hunts...


----------



## SigEp614 (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like I'm heading to Seminole this weekend. PM the GPS coordinates


----------



## Bustinducks3 (Jan 8, 2012)

We are back at home and we figured some other people could use the info. This forum is for hunters helping other hunters out. By the way, it was my idea to go to the flats so how can you leave me out. Hard to leave the man with the boat at home.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 8, 2012)

It will be a free for all now till the closer. Thanks I am packing in a few hours.


----------



## vrooom (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you by chance have 3 boat loads of people out?


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 8, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> It will be a free for all now till the closer. Thanks I am packing in a few hours.



^this^


----------



## bbducks (Jan 8, 2012)

Well two things. First is I hunt semi and that's how it is one day there there and the next there not but I ain't never seen a ruddy over there. Anyway second is. I guess ill have ALOT of company this weekend over there.


----------



## kontekontos (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for helping me out....got 3 boats heading down there this week....Been wanting to get on the divers somewhere..


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 8, 2012)

SigEp614 said:


> Looks like I'm heading to Seminole this weekend. PM the GPS coordinates



^this as well!


----------



## Birdman10 (Jan 9, 2012)

Since when do ya have the right to tell another man what to say on a PUBLIC forum.  People like yall is the very reason I refuse to hunt on anything that is open to the public.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 9, 2012)

Birdman10 said:


> Since when do ya have the right to tell another man what to say on a PUBLIC forum.  People like yall is the very reason I refuse to hunt on anything that is open to the public.



Since the Constitution was drafted and executed? And weren't you telling us about a hunt on a place open to the public?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 9, 2012)

Birdman10 said:


> Since when do ya have the right to tell another man what to say on a PUBLIC forum.  People like yall is the very reason I refuse to hunt on anything that is open to the public.



Good. Too bad others don't take ur attitude and refuse to hunt public land. The world would be a better place.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 9, 2012)

Bustinducks3 said:


> We killed 20 ducks, ruddys, cans,blue bills, ring necks, buffle heads. All of the ducks were in the flats. Went back to the same place this morning and our group only killed 3 but the ducks were not there like they were yesterday.





Sooo your the culprit that had about 15 people with you shooting AT every duck in site with 150 yards? smart move.... no wonder the birds were gone the next day.


----------



## Birdman10 (Jan 9, 2012)

@ GSURugger Actually if you would read the first post I didnt start this thread!!!


----------



## matt brown (Jan 9, 2012)

Cry cry cry.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 9, 2012)

Birdman10 said:


> @ GSURugger Actually if you would read the first post I didnt start this thread!!!



I stand corrected. Apologies for the second sentence of my post.


----------



## BigCountry19 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great afternoon, and don't be bothered by the comments from those that believe that all public land belongs to just the elite few.


----------



## rubberpigkiller (Jan 9, 2012)

Next time say, I was at an unnamed lake and killed unknown birds with an unnamed shotgun or run the risk of p/o ing some of greatest duck hunter to ever hunt the Chattahoochee flyway.


----------



## BrianP (Jan 9, 2012)

Bustinducks3 said:


> We killed 20 ducks, ruddys, cans,blue bills, ring necks, buffle heads. All of the ducks were in the flats. Went back to the same place this morning and our group only killed 3 but the ducks were not there like they were yesterday.



Great!  Lets see some pics


----------



## Headsortails (Jan 9, 2012)

It's a big lake. If you want to tell people about your hunt, have at it. "The flats" cover a lot of ground. It seems that there are a lot of duck hunters that want to shut down hunting to anyone that shows up the day after they do. Unless you started hunting Seminole in 1961, you showed up after me and I have no problem with you being there. Keep on having a good time and wave to the old guys.
\


----------



## GASeminole (Jan 9, 2012)

I caught a grouper today on a reef in the Atlantic Ocean. 

Oh no, whoops, please don't steal my spot!


----------



## BrianP (Jan 9, 2012)

Posting for Bustinducks3...


----------



## Mark K (Jan 9, 2012)

Bless your heart. Some folks will never learn! 

Congrats on the kills though!!


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 9, 2012)

@matt brown Exactly! Nearbout drown in all the tears in this thread. Folks gettin feelings hurt over somebody's good hunt. 

@Bustinducks3 lets see the pics!


----------



## shoalbass (Jan 9, 2012)

We were down there fishing Sat. and had a great time driving the boat and getting up birds for the hunters.  There were some guys that were really doing good around us.


----------



## Bustinducks3 (Jan 9, 2012)

*More pics to come*

Will post more in a little bit. For the people that complain, if you dont want people to post their good times on here or you get mad about it dont come on here to see what other hunters are talking about. I have had some good times on lake occonee and sinclair will post pics in another thread.


----------



## rubberpigkiller (Jan 9, 2012)

Please don't call the lake by name, the ER is full from the last time.


----------



## BrianP (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's another pic... agian just posting for Bustinducks3.  I am kinda jealous though


----------



## Mark K (Jan 9, 2012)

I think everyone is happy about his hunt they're just unhappy with telling everyone where it was.

This is for the not so bright ones. Let's say Bustin and I hunt the same area. We don't know each other from Adam. We've both been killing birds, we both see maybe 15-20 other boats throughout our time on a particular body of water. And here lately we've had our spots to ourselves. Where I've been posting pics and saying we killed our ducks in the swamp, he gets on here and states exactly where we've been killing our ducks. NOW the 15-20 boats we've been seeing just tripled!! Now the chance of either of us being the only ones at "our" spots are pretty slim also!! It's not the killin part that's bad, it's the where you killed'em part that is. Thanks to this site I don't have to waste anymore gas scouting - I just wait for some yahoo to post up and off I go!!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 9, 2012)

mark k said:


> i think everyone is happy about his hunt they're just unhappy with telling everyone where it was.
> 
> This is for the not so bright ones. Let's say bustin and i hunt the same area. We don't know each other from adam. We've both been killing birds, we both see maybe 15-20 other boats throughout our time on a particular body of water. And here lately we've had our spots to ourselves. Where i've been posting pics and saying we killed our ducks in the swamp, he gets on here and states exactly where we've been killing our ducks. Now the 15-20 boats we've been seeing just tripled!! Now the chance of either of us being the only ones at "our" spots are pretty slim also!! It's not the killin part that's bad, it's the where you killed'em part that is. Thanks to this site i don't have to waste anymore gas scouting - i just wait for some yahoo to post up and off i go!!



^x2. Congrats on the kill. I'm glad mark k iterated that point. I like seeing people killing birds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> ^x2. Congrats on the kill. I'm glad mark k iterated that point. I like seeing people killing birds.





I agree. Good posts, Joel and Mark.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. Good posts, Joel and Mark.



Thanks. I'm also glad he reiterated the point that what makes people angry is the name dropping.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bustinducks3 said:


> We killed 20 ducks, ruddys, cans,blue bills, ring necks, buffle heads. All of the ducks were in the flats. Went back to the same place this morning and our group only killed 3 but the ducks were not there like they were yesterday.



Well thats a good hunt there fellas and nice job. Sounds like some of the GA DUCK HUNTING PRO'S are heading down there this weekend and us LESS EXPERIANCED HUNTERS should follow them and TRY and LEARN a few things. Maybe we will finally see some pics from the PRO'S


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey I killed a drake CAN on a private farm pond saturday.. If there had been 200 I woulda invited 200 people to shoot em.... People take things so dang personal when it comes to ducks. Live Life Have Fun Enjoy It


----------



## Bustinducks3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well they need to know what boat ramp is the closest to the flats if they dont it is a public ramp on seminole shores drive. The ramp fee is $3.00. Leave the boat ramp and head to the right go to the middle of the lake and you will find them but dont hunt in the boat the ducks will not fly close to it.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 9, 2012)

Now I know why they ban yahoo's at the other site!! Good luck to you the rest of the year.


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yall need to grow up and quit complaining!

Congrats Bustinducks3 on a fine hunt...


----------



## Crossbowkiller (Jan 9, 2012)

maybe yall can all go down there,im not driving 150 miles to kill ducks,kill'em fine where i go.would like to see few less boats though  but great hunt!


----------



## gooseslayer26 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bustinducks3 said:


> We killed 20 ducks, ruddys, cans,blue bills, ring necks, buffle heads. All of the ducks were in the flats. Went back to the same place this morning and our group only killed 3 but the ducks were not there like they were yesterday.



oh lawd not another one.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 9, 2012)

It's kind of a touchy subject.  Frankly, I'm tired of seeing 30 woodies that some guy killed somewhere in GA.  I mean, congrats, if you really need the recognition and a pat on the back for killing a bunch of ducks.  That post is not useful to anyone.  This post worked for me.  Seminole is big.  The birds are there, but areas still need to be scouted.  Now I have a general idea of what types of birds have moved through a general spot in the state.  I'm not going to just drive over there and expect to limit.  Even naming a  large area on the lake really doesn't hurt in this instance.  Birds move from day to day.  It should surprise no one that Seminole has birds.  To get upset that someone points it out  is funny to me.  Now if someone had said that a certain 15 miles of the Ocmulgee River had a bunch of mallards, I might be a little more upset.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2012)

Silver Bullet said:


> It's kind of a touchy subject.  Frankly, I'm tired of seeing 30 woodies that some guy killed somewhere in GA.  I mean, congrats, if you really need the recognition and a pat on the back for killing a bunch of ducks.  That post is not useful to anyone.  This post worked for me.  Seminole is big.  The birds are there, but areas still need to be scouted.  Now I have a general idea of what types of birds have moved through a general spot in the state.  I'm not going to just drive over there and expect to limit.  Even naming a  large area on the lake really doesn't hurt in this instance.  Birds move from day to day.  It should surprise no one that Seminole has birds.  To get upset that someone points it out  is funny to me.  Now if someone had said that a certain 15 miles of the Ocmulgee River had a bunch of mallards, I might be a little more upset.



Exactly

Great post!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2012)

Bustinducks3 said:


> We are back at home and we figured some other people could use the info. This forum is for hunters helping other hunters out. By the way, it was my idea to go to the flats so how can you leave me out. Hard to leave the man with the boat at home.



Unless you're a duck hunter or buck hunter. Then people'll cut each other over a game critter.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. Good post Mark.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


>






Good for you.


----------



## yellajacket (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Bustinducks, I rarely duck hunt but my dad loves it, he went down to Seminole last weekend and hunted 2 days, killed 4 ringnecks and lost 2 of them..Either way I had already booked us 3 nights for this weekend at Big Jims oyster Bar, 4 of us are headed down and ducks or not we will enjoy having a good time, drinking a few cold ones and meeting new people..Good luck to all that show up this weekend and if you want to hear a few lies and meet some friends we will be at the oyster bar Fri and Sat nite....Like I said earlier its my Dad's passion and I look forward to spending some time with the old man, heck I might get lucky and shoot a Can..


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I was down there with another group.  So Bustinducks3 I guess you were the ones doing most of the sky busting.  Hate to ya'll the ducks are not there.  Just like the rest of the south east the ducks are not here yet.  No cold weather up north means no ducks here.


----------



## Bustinducks3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Proof is in the pictures. Ya'll go bust some ducks.


----------



## vrooom (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice pics.  Looks like a good all day affair.
How many guns were in your group?


----------



## shoalbass (Jan 9, 2012)

Were yall the guys standing in the water with 4 or 5  lined up shooting.  Sounded like like were having a great time, even heard one guy tell the boat guy they needed more shells.  PS I think we got our limit of coots with the bass boat.


----------



## bbducks (Jan 9, 2012)

What amazes me is I hunt that lake every year with all the other yahoos. Who cares if there's 40 boats on 3 islands. Man if you know its gana be full of folks then complain about it stay home and don't go. And yes they will be alot if pple there this weekend there always is. Keep hunting where you hunt and leave the crowds alone. Ill be there with them cuz that's where I hunt. Hope to see y'all there good hunting.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 10, 2012)

shoalbass said:


> Were yall the guys standing in the water with 4 or 5  lined up shooting.  Sounded like like were having a great time, even heard one guy tell the boat guy they needed more shells.  PS I think we got our limit of coots with the bass boat.





Yes, it had to be them... shooting at every bird within 150 yards.... then they want to know why the birds didn't work the next day... hmm.... let me think about that.


----------



## Bustinducks3 (Jan 10, 2012)

5 guns and some good shots.


----------



## blazer21 (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Bustinducks!! Looks like yall had a great time! Seminole is one great looking lake. We were down visiting family in Bainebridge and rode the lake some, very unique Lake! Cant wait to hunt it again. I was wondering how yall managed to kill all those ducks skybustin. I mean according to these duck slayers no way yall were doing anything the "CORRECT" way! Congrats on a fine hunt, Im sure you were in someone "SPOT" as well. Congrats and keep it up..


----------



## Bustinducks3 (Jan 10, 2012)

rspringer said:


> Yes, it had to be them... shooting at every bird within 150 yards.... then they want to know why the birds didn't work the next day... hmm.... let me think about that.



If you got some of them shells to kill ducks at 150 yards I need to barrow some. The last time I patterened my gun I could kill them out to 50 or 60 yards.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 10, 2012)

One day when you guys realize that the more information you put on the internet only leads to more people hunting the body of water. Not only does that mean more competition to find birds but with more hunters the birds are WAY less likely to stay on the lake. They will though 100% after getting shot at over and over move to ponds off the lake or hang out in the big / deep water where you will NOT be able to stand and kill them. It gets worse and worse every year. The more posts we have like this will only make it worse. 

I applaud you for killing birds.... but some things are better left unsaid. Good luck trying to get those flats this weekend.


----------



## pitbull (Jan 10, 2012)

Some people need to just relax and enjoy hunting. All this top secret duck politics takes the fun out for sure!


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 10, 2012)

Amen!  Rspringer you said it, but these kids on here will never learn to keep their mouths shut.  Its ok to post pics. Just keep your big mouths shut where.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't care where or what he shot I'm glad for him.I'm getting down there at noon the day before I hunt and scout the whole lake to find the birds.If I'm not going again the rest of the year down there I'll tell you where I shot ducks.I'm not going straight to where he said go scout plenty of pockets to get in.I kill more on the weekdays than weekends down there.Oh I let that slip out.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 10, 2012)

Good thing I hunt seminole weekly.. I always enjoy more company


----------



## rubberpigkiller (Jan 10, 2012)

What I like is getting to the ramp at 4:00 AM and 5 boats have launched before you. Get there at 3:30 and 4 are out. Next thing you know is DNR has a blast-off like they do in other states like Mississippi and Louisiana . Now that's what I'm talking about a boat race at night. Oh and the blast-off is just at the best duck hole's not the hole State.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 10, 2012)

rubberpigkiller said:


> What I like is getting to the ramp at 4:00 AM and 5 boats have launched before you. Get there at 3:30 and 4 are out. Next thing you know is DNR has a blast-off like they do in other states like Mississippi and Louisiana . Now that's what I'm talking about a boat race at night. Oh and the blast-off is just at the best duck hole's not the hole State.



I would love to see a simething similar in certain places in Georgia. 25 shell limit. No entry prior to 4 or 5 AM


----------



## Bustinducks3 (Jan 10, 2012)

GSURugger was that you this morning at airport island on Lake Sinclair.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 10, 2012)

Bustinducks3 said:


> GSURugger was that you this morning at airport island on Lake Sinclair.


No sir. Been at work all day. Currently watching some concrete placement. Posting from my phone.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 10, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> I would love to see a simething similar in certain places in Georgia. 25 shell limit. No entry prior to 4 or 5 AM



im good with that. 

this forum not allowing the naming of public spots would help keep that from having to be done though.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is somebody coming on GON and saying they killed some birds on seminole really goign to make much of a difference in how many people hunt the lake? I could understand a WMA but a lake that size?


----------



## Mark K (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes it really does!!!!


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 11, 2012)

Makes a huge difference. 

Have looked at the view counts of these naming threads? 

The size of the area is not the only factor in the game, theres rarely enough birds to support the crowds. 

One day each of you will learn, I just hope it doesn't hurt as bad as it did for some of us who have been burnt. Wish y'all could see it before it's too late.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow.. Did that guy above mark k really just ask that? Look at it this way.. If you got a speck hole on a lake and catch limits everytime out of it then go and say something on the www about your hole and what not your hole will be fished out within a week.. I call it stupidity for posting actual locations


----------



## GASeminole (Jan 11, 2012)

You people act like there is a large population of folks all over the state just sitting in front of their computer with a duck boat full of decoys and a truck full of gas and a checking account full of money to go anywhere where someone says they killed ducks. 

Maybe a couple of folks will go, but on a lake that size, it really doesnt matter. If those couple of folks were any threat and knew what they were doing, they wouldn't be relying an online forum to tell them where they could go kill some diving ducks. 

If they are that desperate, inexperienced, and uninformed, they are no surely no threat to you anyways and will prob just help run birds to you if you actually hunt there (which I bet most of you don't).


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 11, 2012)

vmarsh said:


> makes a huge difference.
> 
> Have looked at the view counts of these naming threads?
> 
> ...



 x2.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 11, 2012)

No, it doesn't. I'm not driving 5 or 6 hrs away to hunt seminole when I can hunt 1 hr or less closer and kill ducks.   I highly doubt that there are hundreds of "duck" hunters just sitting here watching this very forum waiting for some honeyhole to be given out.

If you look at the number of folks viewing this forum, it ain't really that big of a number. Yes that does mean every person viewing this forum.  So some folks get their panties in a wad for posting spots. 

I don't think it's a good idea to name specific spots, but a lake is different. 

Or it could be the ol arguement that "maybe the thread starter is trying to direct the attention to the named lake to keep folks from where he/she really killed the ducks".  At least that's what I was told.  You could get on here and name  Lake Rabun and it would be ok, but name Seminole and "Katie bar the door".

Btw, congrats on a good hunt.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 11, 2012)

GASeminole said:


> You people act like there is a large population of folks all over the state just sitting in front of their computer with a duck boat full of decoys and a truck full of gas and a checking account full of money to go anywhere where someone says they killed ducks.
> 
> Maybe a couple of folks will go, but on a lake that size, it really doesnt matter. If those couple of folks were any threat and knew what they were doing, they wouldn't be relying an online forum to tell them where they could go kill some diving ducks.
> 
> If they are that desperate, inexperienced, and uninformed, they are no surely no threat to you anyways and will prob just help run birds to you if you actually hunt there (which I bet most of you don't).



There are people sitting ready to go watching this site. Yes they do mess up the hunting bringing their lazy cyber scouting selfs out to hunt. This I know for sure. Let's not be naive to what we are dealing with here.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 11, 2012)

Youngun's will learn one day!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok so let me try to get this perspective. A cyber scouter is more than likely not a true watrefowler. They don't put the effort in that's needed to scout and find the birds, and most don't really know where to set up and how to set up or work birds, so assuming that "cyber scouter" drives to Seminole and just picks out a "ducky" looking spot that every other cyber scouter has used and hunts it, how will that hurt the chances of the guys that have put the time in and scouted the lake and found the birds?  

Ain't like you can just drive down to Seminole and throw out a few dekes and start killing ducks.  Ain't quite that easy, so really don't think the cyber scouters will hurt the real hunters that bad. If so, then maybe they need to stop huting the "EASY" spots that every rookie cyber scouter can find and get out and find where the birds are.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 11, 2012)

And not being naive, just realistic.  I seriously hope folks don't think that there are others that sit and watch this site waiting for the "honey hole" to be revealed and then they race the other lurkers to the lake to see who gets to set up on the same good looking duck hole there. Now that's being naive.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 11, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> And not being naive, just realistic.  I seriously hope folks don't think that there are others that sit and watch this site waiting for the "honey hole" to be revealed and then they race the other lurkers to the lake to see who gets to set up on the same good looking duck hole there. Now that's being naive.



the reality here is that what you have mentioned above happens every week.

bet that.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Jan 11, 2012)

Seminole is PUBLIC land. So even if every single person who viewed or posted on this thread did go down there and all set up with not even enough room to slide a piece of hair inbetween them, what are you going to do about it? Honestly? You wouldn't see me squeezed in there thinking I may actually have a chance at dropping some birds. But for everyone wanting to go down and bat cleanup, They have the exact same rights to that spot as every other legal waterfowler in this state. I'm glad to see someone killing birds in a specific area because the season has been pretty slow for myself. Sounds like a bunch of jealous folks because someone had a great hunt.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 11, 2012)

we are aware its public and aware its open for anyone to come. 

but the point........went right over your head

jealous? - the two others than me that have posted on this page that i know feel the same as i do have killed their share. year after year. this aint about jealousy (again yall have missed the point) its about preserving what little resources we have.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep it civil.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 11, 2012)

You can sure tell the ones who bust their tails scouting to find birds and the ones who luck up into them!!! 

Yes EMU, it really does make a difference. And to think I defended you "once" on the other site. Maybe if you could have stuck around a little longer you might have learned something. YES there are people who watch this site to see what ducks are where and when's the best time to go. In case you didn't know it, a certain lake is one the best places to go to kill a Canvasback. I've met people from the Carolina's, Tennessee, and Kentucky at that lake. Not to mention all the states that border the lake. When asked how they found out about said lake they said - THE INTERNET!! Yes it's a big lake but you put to much pressure on anything and it's gone!! 


Tell you what, post up your kills and tell us where - public or private and see how good it is next year!! There are leases every year that people lose because someone with more money found out what they are killing and want a part of it!!


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lake that size. Them birds aint leaving. Me and my crew like will put in at trails end and head to fairchilds and kill our limit of bluebills, ringers, and buffles just about every time we go. occasionally we will get a can. I dont mind sharing, just like to help other hunters out. If you dont put out the right spread or set up the right way or call the right way it really dont matter where you set up. So i dont see what the big deal is. I know lots of people that hunt my spot and it dont affect my hunts any.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 11, 2012)

Mark K said:


> You can sure tell the ones who bust their tails scouting to find birds and the ones who luck up into them!!!
> 
> Yes EMU, it really does make a difference. And to think I defended you "once" on the other site. Maybe if you could have stuck around a little longer you might have learned something. YES there are people who watch this site to see what ducks are where and when's the best time to go. In case you didn't know it, a certain lake is one the best places to go to kill a Canvasback. I've met people from the Carolina's, Tennessee, and Kentucky at that lake. Not to mention all the states that border the lake. When asked how they found out about said lake they said - THE INTERNET!! Yes it's a big lake but you put to much pressure on anything and it's gone!!
> 
> ...



Thanks oh mighty master of ducks for sticking up for me on that other site. But I really don't need back up.

And since you must not frequent this site much, you must not have seen the pics I posted of ducks killed on a certain lake. Guess what Mark, ain't seen that much huting pressure becaus eof it. I also knew of that certain lake that holds cans way before I ever had internet. How did I find out about it?   Maybe like I said, he could have been trying to divert attention away from his lake by mentioning Seminole.   Just because you hunt it you're mad, if it was some other lake like Julliett or Lanier, you wouldn't be pouting and whining. If you say otherwise then you're lying, I've seen numerous posts where Lanier and Juliett were named, and you never had a problem, so explain why Seminole, cause you and your buds from that other site hunt it?


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yea Mark, most of my kills this yr have been from PUBLIC water and by scouting them out. Maybe folks that hunt big water would know that you can't just set up ANYWHERE and kill ducks. Well. most real duck hunters know that anyway.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang, I was just out riding around and saw 25 trucks pulling camo boats heading south, must've seen this thread and took off from work to hunt that certain lake.  

Yea Mark, I see your point bro.  Dang young folks. Hope they kill all the ducks before the pros show up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2012)

Now, if ya`ll want to continue this, take it to a PM and argue till you`re all blue in the face. Some of ya`ll need to be mindful because the ice is mighty thin .


----------

